# WARNING Signs of a Manufactured Housing CRASH



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

Just watched this new Video.. thought as many of you in the US live or would like to live in a manufactured home you might be interested in this...


----------



## Liberty (Apr 3, 2021)

Obviously the manufactured homes are increasing in cost due to the upsurge in pricing of "stick built" homes.  The cost of remodeling is skyrocketing, so that's a big factor in deciding what you want to do.  With a new manufactured home, everything is well "new" so nothing has to be done.  Sell your neighborhood house and buy a manufactured one, maybe?  Especially if you are older and don't want to be bothered with yard work.  Supply and demand does it every time.  Crazy, for sure.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2021)

The price of lumber is way up - there’s a shortage.  

Houses, not just manufactured, are selling over asking and fast.  

Interest rates are low & people want to enter the market.  If the rates go back up and they can’t make the payments, there’ll be lots of places available for less.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 5, 2021)

There is one company is already building a manufactured home plant just east of town, and a second company is negotiating to build one on the west side of town.  Both of these companies build their manufactured homes out of the metal containers hauled on ships and rail.  There is also a shortage of housing in the area so one of the things they are proposing is to build two new communities using their manufactured houses for the homes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

This pandemic has had a trickle down affect on everything I think. It's likely only going to get worse as this goes on.


----------



## Skyking (Apr 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> The price of lumber is way up - there’s a shortage.
> 
> Houses, not just manufactured, are selling over asking and fast.
> 
> Interest rates are low & people want to enter the market.  If the rates go back up and they can’t make the payments, there’ll be lots of places available for less.


I totally agree with all you said except for one thing. Does anyone buy a variable interest (adjusted rate) loan anymore? So I have relatives buying homes, fixed-rate 30 years and they'll pay much less than renting from the get go. Then considering their housing payments are fixed for 30 years...wow! They won't be able to rent and thus maybe there will be a shortage. (Though, I did get a D in economics )


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2021)

Good time to sells homes and cars if you are thinking about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2021)

Wood products is nuts.
I remember not all that long ago being pissed 7/16" OSB was $8 a sheet

Now...its over $50.....WHOA!

2x4x8 standard grade is $10!

Unbelievable

Mobile homes have always been too high for what you get.
I know, I used to build 'em.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 27, 2021)

The price of lumber has affected our condo complex too.  They are constantly repairing the fences and gates here and I have heard the office discussing how expensive the lumber is now.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Wood products is nuts.
> I remember not all that long ago being pissed 7/16" OSB was $8 a sheet
> 
> Now...its over $50.....WHOA!
> ...


Totally agree, they’re all decked out for looks and the workmanship is crap!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Totally agree, they’re all decked out for looks and the workmanship is crap!


You shoulda seen our work crews slap those places together
We'd all get bonuses if we met or beat the quotas
And the materials...whoa......pure crap
Put together with Elmer's glue and staples


----------



## Don M. (Apr 28, 2021)

This pandemic appears to be causing a housing "bubble", that will most likely Crash in another year, or two.  The huge increase in the price of building supplies, etc., will begin to level out as this virus is brought under control, and manufacturing/construction begins to return to normal.  Those who are outbidding each other for houses today, may well be kicking themselves when the house they paid a ridiculous sum for winds up being valued at half, or less, of what they paid.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 28, 2021)

I watched a documentary about the threats to the forests of the world and in one part they said the glue used today is stronger than steel and so some high rises are built with wood only. Hard to believe but who knows?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Just watched this new Video.. thought as many of you in the US live or would like to live in a manufactured home you might be interested in this...


Great video.  I watched it to the end.  Sure makes me glad that I am renting.  No more "rat race" for me!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

The long touted San Francisco Millennial Tower has been sinking since it's inception. "They" say the problem is solved but I'll believe that when the Leaning Tower of Pisa stands up straight.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

This is his follow up just a couple of weeks after the first


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 28, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> You shoulda seen our work crews slap those places together
> We'd all get bonuses if we met or beat the quotas
> And the materials...whoa......pure crap
> Put together with Elmer's glue and staples


And all the doors and windows are odd sizes and have to be special ordered!
Lived in 1 for almost 20 years, hate them!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 28, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> And all the doors and windows are odd sizes and have to be special ordered!


Including the plumbing fixtures.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 28, 2021)

Before  pandemic,, hubby  couldn't sell  a load of  logs.
When they did sell,, believe they went to China.

Ash borer has  killed off lot of ash trees  in PA.
The ash borer gets between the  bark of the tree,,killing it.

There are other parasites attacking trees.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

It is definitely a seller's market.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This pandemic appears to be causing a housing "bubble", that will most likely Crash in another year, or two.  The huge increase in the price of building supplies, etc., will begin to level out as this virus is brought under control, and manufacturing/construction begins to return to normal.  Those who are outbidding each other for houses today, may well be kicking themselves when the house they paid a ridiculous sum for winds up being valued at half, or less, of what they paid.


Whether interest rates rise or not will have a lot to do with it.  Obviously interest rates are at rock bottom, so the money saved by a less expensive house can be easily eaten up by the escalating rates tomorrow also.  Maybe a perfect storm coming.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 30, 2021)

So now we have COVID, deadly virus vaccines, gas and oil shortages,  food shortages, rapidly rising prices, UFOs, a housing crash, and who knows what else.  At least for now, we apparently have enough toilet paper.

All this begs the question...did Jim Jones leave any of his Kool aid for the rest of us?  

Tony


----------

